# The Arcade



## Jade Tigress (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, so I used to play video games alot "back in the day". But there are all these games now that I don't know how to play. I thought I'd take a shot at the arcade but...I can't figure out how to play anything but a very few familiar games. Are there brief instructions anywhere for the games in the arcade? Or am I SOL if I'm not already familiar with them?


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 20, 2007)

Some of the games have instructions options right on the main page to the game....the ones that don't, I think you just have to wing it.

Any in particular that you're having problems with?  When I first got access, I went through and played them all, just so that I could see the little score thing for all of them.


----------

